# favorite H&K caliber



## super64

what caliber do you like the best


----------



## Mike Barham

Wow, is the .375 that's available in an HK pistol the H&H or the Ruger? :mrgreen:


----------



## Blkhawk73

My P7 models USP Elite, P2kSk, and one P9S are all 9mm. Don't shott he others much if at all soo...

Ok, here's a question...ummm, what HK pistol is .375 cal? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky13

I always felt like the .40 was a good middle round, giving up some accuracy (ease of shooting/less recoil/call it what you will) for a little more power. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Clyde

Any Caliber in the P7 series 

Mostly 9MM


----------



## Pointblank

The HK USP Compact in .45 acp is my favorite carry gun.


----------



## super64

sorry about the 375 thing I meant to say .357 my bad


----------



## hkhoosier

I love the .45


----------



## Van55

Pointblank said:


> The HK USP Compact in .45 acp is my favorite carry gun.


Times two!


----------



## rfawcs

NATO .308 of course. Oh, you mean H&K -handguns- ?......


----------



## hawcer

rfawcs said:


> NATO .308 of course. Oh, you mean H&K -handguns- ?......


Hey!...That's what i was thinking.:buttkick:


----------



## TcRoc

45acp is my favorite


----------



## Dr.K

You mean they come in something other than .45acp?


----------



## Tantrum

Really enjoying my new HK45 :smt023


----------



## Stecz20

can you handle that weapon, if your scared ill show you how to own that piece.... after i get through with you, you will be one with the weapon....:numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## wiseguy

I'll be picking up my HK45 later this week....how can this poor Seattle-ite learn to be "one with the weapon" :numbchuck:


----------



## mnhntr

the 357 sig is my favorite auto handgun round in any manufacturer.


----------



## zhurdan

Agreed mnhntr, it's what i carry, and what I shoot the best. (Yes Mike, it's a Glock hehehe) I love to shoot my 1911's, but I just can't seem to get my fat arse to conceal them very well. It's a good round and as far as I've ever heard, the bottleneck cartridges feed more reliably than others, but I can't back that up other than that I've never had a malfunction with my G32c. Some people would attribute that to it being a Glock, but my Brothers Sig in 357Sig never has any problems either. Both are of high manufacturer's quality, so who knows. 

GO 357 SIG!!!

Zhur


----------



## dlb

Pointblank said:


> The HK USP Compact in .45 acp is my favorite carry gun.


X 3


----------



## Sig-Bob

I have 3 HK pistols. P7M8,P9S in 9mm, and the P9S in 45cal. The P7M8 and P9S in 9mm I really like alot.I just bought the P9S in 45cal. so I have not shot it yet. I have heard that it is "one of the best"45's out of the box.


----------



## snookie

I love my P30 9mm but love my HK 45 even more. In an entirely unnatural way.


----------



## jaredrussyl

9 only bc I love the HK P30


----------



## Scratchshooter40

.40 S&W since all my handguns are .40 except the Ruger 22/45 and an old BHP in 9x19. My H&K is a USP40 and shoots very well with the hands down best recoil control out of the box on the market.


----------



## unpecador

9mm

The felt recoil on the HK USP9c seems practically non existent when shooting it with two hands. I found myself shooting a lot with one hand just to feel a little more power and I still had very good accuracy during rapid firing.


----------



## JONSCH

whats the recoil difference between an expert 9mm and expert .45? I got to shoot the 9mm expert but not the 45. Just wondering if the 45 blows your hand off or if the recoil reduction system keeps it under control? Big difference from the 9mm on this model?


----------



## Hayuya

9mm for me, although if its an HK, I'll take any caliber...


----------



## Desertrat

9mm is my favorite no matter what gun it is in.....


----------



## bh1974

Hey guys, I have the p2000sk in .357/.40 and like both of them, for me the average joe i perfer the .40 for self defense. If i were a cop i would go with the .357 because of the penetration facter. I have some plinking steel spinners targets made for .22 cal, so i wanted to see what would happen if i shot them with the .357 and the .40 when i shot it with the .40 it folded the spinner at about a 45% angle and with the .357 it ripped it in half.


----------



## babs

If I go with an HK.. The 45 or 45C fire me up. :smt023 Dead sexy!










Although I wouldn't mind carrying a 2000sk in .40

.... so I'm undecided. Shooting a 9mm 226 right now and love it, but was considering a larger caliber for giggles.. (edited: retracted stupid statements concerning caliber differences)

In HK, the 45, the 2000 or P30 all call to me... "buy me! buy me!" :smt033


----------



## Slowfire

.45 caliber, kinda like asking which I prefer . . . $10 bill, $20 bill, $50 bill or $100 bill.


----------



## Shipwreck

Pointblank said:


> The HK USP Compact in .45 acp is my favorite carry gun.


x4


----------



## literaltrance

I do best with my full size USP 45 by far. I have a good variety of other handguns but I cannot consistently do as well as I do with the USP. Seems on other weapons, either the grip angle or the trigger eventually get to me.

I really owe it to myself to pickup a USP 45c or a HK 45c, but the bank funds are a little low right now.  One day....


----------



## oak1971

.308


----------



## Dougsboy

Van55 said:


> Times two!


That is a work of art.


----------



## Guest

9mm


----------



## Kyle1337

Yea, I like the HK's...alot, but damn their pricey NIB. If I bought one tomorrow it would be the USP .45 I have shot many a HK's, smooth man, I love em, just don't have the pocket book for em. Shot the MP5 while I was in Kuwait, that was neato! :smt023


----------



## ednemo

I've owned a USP 40c, 45f, and 9f. And of them all. I liked the 9 best. Not to rehash tired arguments over caliber but, with modern quality rounds there is not a whole lot of difference in balistics. And add to that how cheap it is to shoot 9mm, I'll stick with the 9.

(Though I did love my 45 too.)


----------



## bill5074

Just shot my brand new HK P30 9mm for my HR 218 card and it performed flawlessly. Carried a SigSauer in 357 sig as a duty weapon with the gov't. Both are great rounds.


----------



## skynyrd1911

I shoot my USPc in 9mm is a hoot to shoot. I have a new USPc in .45 that I'm getting used to. Maybe next year I will get me a full size in .45 I'm just about done with 1911's


----------



## tateb24

Any HK in .45 is a dream to shoot. If you ever have a chance try a Mk. 23.


----------



## johnt

Clyde said:


> Any Caliber in the P7 series
> 
> Mostly 9MM


do you have a p7? which one bro?


----------



## tang

Hello, I'm new here and liked to be part of this forum. I have a HK USP .45 fullsize which I loved. Sold many handguns that I owned in the past, but kept this one the whole time. It's a keeper alright.


----------



## swampcrawler

.45= big, slow, ugly, and hits like a train. like me. :mrgreen:


----------



## jpjr50

You mean there are other choices other than a .45? Why?


----------



## spaceba

357e Sig great round for many reasons Pennsylvania State Police just switched.


----------



## Deaconfrost

Blkhawk73 said:


> My P7 models USP Elite, P2kSk, and one P9S are all 9mm. Don't shott he others much if at all soo...
> 
> Ok, here's a question...ummm, what HK pistol is .375 cal? :mrgreen:


My P2000 can handle a .357 Sig barrel. As I've been told, the P2000 .40 have the same frame only different barrels. The P2000sk is the same way. Again from what I've been told. I think the USPs come in .40 and .357 also.


----------



## dondavis3

I shoot the 9mm most because of cost.

But my favorite caliber has always been .45 ACP

Why you called it HK caliber I'm not sure

But here's one of my favorite carry guns HK USP Compact










:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter

I had to go with the 9mm. A good, all-around, pistol caliber. JMHO.


----------



## PatC

P9s h&k


----------



## Liz323

I have a P30 in .40 
Never shot any other H&K pistols but hopefully someday


----------



## CW

.22


----------

